# molempia sukupuolia on edustettuina



## Gavril

Hyvää lauantaiaamua,

En ymmärrä sijavalintaa tähdentämässäni lauseessa:



> - Totta kai toivon, että Suomi on jatkossakin maa, joka on vahvasti  politiikan johtopaikoiltaan tasa-arvoinen. Se, että molempia sukupuolia  on edustettuina, on ollut valttikorttimme maailmalla.



Miksi lainauksen puhuja (J. Urpilainen) sanoi "molemp*ia* sukupuol*ia* on ...", ei "molemm*at* sukupuol*et* ovat ..."?

Jos lause olisi ollut "Molempia sukupuolia on eduste*ttu*", en olisi nähnyt ongelmaa, koska siinä tapauksessa "molempia sukupuolia" voi tulkita _edustaa_-verbin objektiksi. Mutta sopiiko sijamuoto _edustettu*ina*_ tällaiseen tulkintaan?

Kiitoksia paljon

------ _(English)_ ------

I don't understand the choice of cases in the highlighted sentence:



> - Totta kai toivon, että Suomi on jatkossakin maa, joka on vahvasti  politiikan johtopaikoiltaan tasa-arvoinen. Se, että molempia sukupuolia  on edustettuina, on ollut valttikorttimme maailmalla.



Why did the speaker of the quote say "molemp*ia* sukupuol*ia* on ..." rather than "molemm*at* sukupuol*et* ovat ..."?

If the sentence had been _Molempia sukupuolia on eduste*ttu*_, I wouldn't have seen a problem, because in that case "molempia sukupuolia" can be taken as the object of the verb _edustaa_. But is it possible to do this with the form _edustettuina_?


----------



## Määränpää

Mielestäni partitiivi on jotenkin varovaisempi (mikä on poliitikoille tyypillistä), siihen ehkä sisältyy disclaimer että molemmat sukupuolet eivät kuitenkaan ole edustettuina aivan  joka paikassa.


----------



## reamary

_Edustettuina_ sopii mielestä tähän yhteyteen, ainakin minusta lause on kieliopillisesti aivan oikein. Mielestäni jos oltaisi sanottu "_molempia sukupuolia on edustettu_", tapahtuma viittaisi menneisyyteen. Sen sijaan tämänhetkinen lause ei siihen viittaa, vaan viestii nimenomaan että molempia sukupuolia on edelleen edustettuina [maailmalla?]. Toisaalta _molemmat sukupuolet ovat edustettuna/edustettuina_, kävisi mielestäni aivan yhtä hyvin.


----------



## Gavril

Määränpää said:


> Mielestäni partitiivi on jotenkin varovaisempi (mikä on poliitikoille tyypillistä), siihen ehkä sisältyy disclaimer että molemmat sukupuolet eivät kuitenkaan ole edustettuina aivan  joka paikassa.



Mielenkiintoista. Entä jos kyseessä olisi yksikkömuoto? Esim. kävisikö yhtä hyvin sanoa "Naissukupuol*ta* on edustettuna" kuin "Naissukupuol*i* on edustettuna"?

Reamary, olet aivan oikeassa että "_on edustettu" _ei sopisi kuvaamaan tämänhetkistä tilannetta. Tarkoitin vain, että sijamuoto _molemp*ia*_ olisi ollut helpompi ymmärtää jos se olisi liitetty verbimuotoon _on edustettu_.


----------



## Määränpää

Gavril said:


> Mielenkiintoista. Entä jos kyseessä olisi yksikkömuoto? Esim. kävisikö yhtä hyvin sanoa "Naissukupuol*ta* on edustettuna" kuin "Naissukupuol*i* on edustettuna"?


Ei käy.
Oikeastaan myös lause "molempia sukupuolia on edustettuina" on varmaan jotenkin virheellinen, vaikka se ei olekaan häiritsevä.


----------



## Verbundo

Näkisin erot sellaisina, että partitiivilla korostetaan, että edustajina on vain osa, ei kaikki kummankin sukupuolen edustajista. Lisäksi, jollei partitiivia käyttäisi, viesti olisi mielestäni monitulkintaisempi:

Molempia sukupuolia on edustettuna: (individuals representing) both sexes are represented.
Molemmat sukupuolet ovat edustettuina: (all the representants of) both sexes are represented *or even: *people representing both sexes (a.k.a. hermaphrodites included)
Molempia sukupuolia on edustettu - both sexes have been represented/spoken for (by someone else), eli tavallaan naisia ja miehiä on edustettu, mutta välttämättä naiset ja miehet eivät ole olleet itse edustajina. 

Voisi toki sanoa myös: "Se, että molempia sukupuolia _on ollut edustettuina_, on ollut valttikorttimme maailmalla." Merkitys pysyisi tässä samana kuin alkuperäisessä virkkeessä.


----------

